# i Smoke shatter in my joints



## VSOPHenny (Jun 18, 2020)

I roll up my shatter into a long piece and mix it in the middle of my joint. gets me really stoned


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 19, 2020)

VSOPHenny said:


> I roll up my shatter into a long piece and mix it in the middle of my joint. gets me really stoned


Right on !


----------



## smokin away (Jul 19, 2020)

VSOPHenny said:


> I roll up my shatter into a long piece and mix it in the middle of my joint. gets me really stoned


Concentrates are something I have wondered about. Could you possibly just shoot a photo of the steps. I'm not much on pipes as I travel. I used to the same with hashish years ago and it was nice.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 19, 2020)

Me too


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah, I did this too when I had a lot of shatter around ... these days its just my homemade hash


----------



## PurrpaKeel (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice, I usually spread the shatter super thin onto the paper then roll a joint. In fact. I'm going to do that right now


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

I haven't used shatter but ill roll a thin pin of hash out and put it inside a joint. And bam!


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 30, 2020)

I prefer not to smoke stuff so pure anymore to be honest. Start smoking that every day and pretty soon a normal joint won't cut it. Less is more for me.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm collecting parts to build a press to do hash rosin, and live rosin. Can't wait.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 1, 2020)

When i made some shatter like IPA extract(hard rock shatter like when cold or not too warm room temp, but the second you touch it, it sticks to your fingers as oily stuff) i used to mix it with either tobacco or weed and smoke from a bong the regular way. I basically treated it like hash. Sometimes also smoked from joints, because at the time i was sick and my lungs could not handle bong. It was quite a bit of a waste from joint compared to bong, but everything is..


----------



## smokin away (Aug 2, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> When i made some shatter like IPA extract(hard rock shatter like when cold or not too warm room temp, but the second you touch it, it sticks to your fingers as oily stuff) i used to mix it with either tobacco or weed and smoke from a bong the regular way. I basically treated it like hash. Sometimes also smoked from joints, because at the time i was sick and my lungs could not handle bong. It was quite a bit of a waste from joint compared to bong, but everything is..


I took a recent trip to Michigan. The dispensaries were selling a product called crumble. Just a little crumbled up into a joint of regular makes the night.


----------



## BegginerGrower (Aug 3, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I prefer not to smoke stuff so pure anymore to be honest. Start smoking that every day and pretty soon a normal joint won't cut it. Less is more for me.


Couldn't be more true!! Even with just basic weed on its own my tolerance gets so high so quick,for instance if I buy an Oz of bud even real strong stuff..by the time I've smoked half an Oz it's like my body has gotten used to it an it stops having any effect on me!my current grow I've made sure I'm growing a few different strains so I can keep alternating either joint by joint or day by day..hopefully itl take a little longer for me to get used to it then.


----------

